# New Year's Resolutions -- Share them here!



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

So many of us here are working our butts off to be better people and partners. Anyone want to share specific resolutions for 2014?

I'll start. Emotionally, I want to be more patient and replace reflexive reaction with thoughtful action. Physically, I really need to start exercising. I want to lift weights, run, and play tennis. And not quit lifting weights this time because I'm too impatient to continue for more than 5 sessions with no progress. 

Anyone else?


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Finalize my divorce

Put myself top on the list for the first time in my life.

Start eating healthy, exercise and lose weight for ME

Not interpret general banter from ex as niceness and remorse. 

Trust but verify - new 2014 slogan for everything Job, home, ex, etc.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*To work out more, choose healthier foods, do more for my Church and for FCA, start dating again, and to have a brand new football officiating crew to lead!*


----------



## split_open_and_melt (Dec 15, 2013)

#1 Gunna try and quit cigarettes. Started smoking heavily after BD two months ago. Don't want to be a smoker though, my lungs are hurtin.

#2 maintain NC with stbxw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

split_open_and_melt said:


> #1 Gunna try and quit cigarettes. Started smoking heavily after BD two months ago. Don't want to be a smoker though, my lungs are hurtin.
> 
> #2 maintain NC with stbxw
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We'll be rooting for you to quit smoking! 

Of course, we're always rooting for you to maintain NC.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Drop 30 more lbs by the end of the year (and keep it off), which would make it 110 lbs of body fat lost since getting back into a healthier lifestyle.

Finalize the divorce.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Quit smoking!!! It is ruining my pearly white smile


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

Finalize D
Work on being co-parent with X
Continue to be a great dad to my 11 year old daughter
Set up new home for us
Continue to better myself every day physically and mentally
Seek joy and treasure it when I do find it.


----------



## fertileground (Sep 22, 2012)

Lose over 200 lbs. of dead weight (STBXH, lol)
No, truly, I want to stop thinking about him, and wishing it was different.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Well since I did the weight loss thing without even trying earlier this year and I don't smoke I guess exercising more is on the top of the list.

I'd like to be better organized this year. Organization went out the window the day he left and been slow to come back but I think it's time.

I also would just like to continue to improve myself and keep a positive attitude throughout the year.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

smallsteps said:


> I'd like to be better organized this year. Organization went out the window the day he left and been slow to come back but I think it's time.


When you figure it out .. teach me the ways! Bahaha. I keep a pretty clean house, but more organization would be great!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

06Daddio08 said:


> When you figure it out .. teach me the ways! Bahaha. I keep a pretty clean house, but more organization would be great!


I'll let you know lol.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a new one: more music and dancing. The girls (my two DDs, 5 and 8 years old) and I do dance parties sometimes, and we always have so much fun singing and dancing together.


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Work wise- concentrate on the job in hand this year- I was going great guns until September but post D, it's slipped slightly. A promotion wouldn't go a miss.

Personally- NC with XH for the year. 

If a new personal relationship develops great, if not, I won't be upset.


----------

